# New Member with Questions!



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello! Although this is my first post on here, I have to admit that since I found this forum last week I've spent about four hours a day on it 

I've wanted a hedgehog since I was in elementary school, and now, with moving out into my own place I've decided to finally make that dream come true!  My hedgehog was born on April 8, and I'll be picking him up mid-June. I'm so excited I could scream!

I have a few questions I'd like to find answers to before I bring Oslo home.

I just picked up one of these monstrosities yesterday: http://www.sterilite.com/productfiles/i ... 641704.jpg 
It's 110 quarts-I hope that will be okay! After reading through this forum, though, I have drawn up plans to build a vivarium, so hopefully I will have it ready by the time I pick him up!

Anyway, I have a list of the things so far I'm getting for Oslo. If any of you guys don't think something on here is "hedgehog safe" or aren't needed please let me know!

-Sterilite container above (for temporary housing-two to three months at most)
-Carolina Storm Wheel
-12.5" Kritter Krawler: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21XxDF7YqvL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
-CHE setup (although if there is something out there that does the job for less money, please let me know!)
-Come-Along/Take-Me-Home pet carrier for traveling: http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/images/incrediblestuff/incredibleitem11/Come Along Carriers.jpg
-Snuggle Sack for travel cage: http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.164153895.jpg 
-Large hideaway for permanent cage: http://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.190157378.jpg
-Freeze-dried mealworms: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147428 I can't deal with the live ones-I'm terrified of bugs. Getting these in the first place is a bit of a sacrifice for me, haha! My only concern is that there are reptiles on the label; are they animal-specific or will they be okay for my hedgie? 
-Assorted toys: TP tubes, PVC sections, fleece strips, etc&#8230;
-Litterbox: I plan on using the litterbox underneath the CSW since I read he will most likely do his business on his wheel-is this sufficient?
-Food bowl & water dish
-Fleece lining
-Purina Indoor Cat Formula-I have this listed solely because it's what I fed my two cats back at my parents' house. Any better suggestions that could still be found at a grocery store or Petsmart would be greatly appreciated!

Just a few more questions, I promise! 
-I'm very nocturnal and usually don't turn in until two or three in the morning, and wake up around noon for class. Is being up and having the lights on in the middle of the night going to affect my hedgehog?

-Vitamins/supplements: are they necessary, or will my hedgie get everything he needs from his food?

-Living in South Carolina, I'm not as concerned (for the summer, at least) with Oslo being too cold as I am of him getting too hot. My new home has a screened-in porch, and I plan on getting a kiddie pool to put outside when I'm on the porch. With that said, how hot is TOO hot for a hedgehog?

Once I get a better plan for the vivarium I will post them so you guys can give me the go-ahead on building it 

I'm done, I promise! Sorry for my ridiculously long novel of a first post. Thank y'all so much for all of the help you've already given me through my stalking of previous posts :lol:

-Leslie


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I would skip the plastic ball...I've never had a hedgie who would use one, and even with hamsters they don't roll well on carpet, so if your house is mostly carpet, that's a consideration. When I've tried one of the balls with a hedgehog, they just sit in it and look sad. If you do get one, buy it from somewhere local to you so you can return it easily if he won't use it.

I've fed them those particular freeze-dried worms before. Some eat them and some don't, but they don't seem to be essential to the diet.

There's a list of good cat foods here viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 so you can see what's available to you locally. I've learned to check the expiration dates when I buy from Petsmart though, especially since hedgies won't go through it as fast as cats would.

You probably need a couple of snuggle sacks for the cage, especially if you have a boy. The snuggle sacks will need to be washed often.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

The critter crawler, It's unsafe because the little slits can easily break and toe, and with these guys... with exercise comes urine and feces... so you don't want them running around on your carpet peeing, and then running in a ball pooping and peeing on themselves.

Heating? Do you have anything in mind for a heat source? he WILL need one because house temperatures tend to fluctuate, and the required temperature is usually too hot to be comfortable for a hedgie. Too hot really depends on the hedgie. Too hot for Napoleon is 77, too hot for fuzzie is 82. Just make sure if you put a fan on that there isn't direct wind blowing at the cage.

Having the lights on also varies form hedgie to hedgie. Napoleon will come out when we're playing xbox in the living room, but Fuzzie will have none of it. If you're up and about at 2am, you might want to think of a cage cover for him so his light cycle isn't compromised. I put a blanket over Fuzzies cage so she is comfortable to come out but I take it off as soon as I go to bed to avoid any fire risk. (Not that there really is one because the heater is dangling inside the cage)

Hope this helps


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The runabout balls can be dangerous as has already been mentioned. Also, they do not provide enough ventilation.

You are further ahead to get a hard sided cat carrier rather than the Come-Along/Take-Me-Home pet carrier. It is rather small and not terribly convenient. A small cat carrier such as this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3086604 is a better option.

Avoid freeze dried mealworms and crickets. The freeze drying process removes something that is required for digestion. There has been at least one confirmed impaction death from freeze dried mealworms.

Congratulations on your upcoming baby.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for your responses! I was looking into getting a CHE for his cage for his heat source. My boyfriend and I are in the process of building him a vivarium which will be 48X18 inches. I was planning on getting a 150w heating lamp for him to start off with, and will add another one if needed when the weather gets cooler. I also plan on building him a loft with a sunken-in area filled with large aquarium rocks for his digging area. It will be fully enclosed with plexiglass as will the ramp. I hope to get the cage finished within the next few weeks and will post pictures of the finished product!


----------

